# Problem mit dem Debuggen mit eclipse CDT



## SuperSonik (17. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,
ich bin gerade dabei mich in das eclipse CDT Plugin einzuarbeiten.
Für die Installation habe ich mich an diese Anleitung gehalten:

Installtion CDT 

Beim Erstellen des ersten "Hello World"-Programms habe ich mich sklavisch 
an die Anleitung eine Seite weiter gehalten:

Hello World 

Compilieren tut's auch wunderbar, aber wenn ich versuche das ganze einfach mal zu debuggen erscheint die Fehlermeldung:

"Failed to set program arguments, environment or working directory.
  Unable to set working directory: "C:\\Dokumente und Einstellungen\\heller\\workspace\\helloworldcpp": Invalid argument."
Und in der Console wird folgendes ausgegeben:

"mi_cmd_stack_list_frames: No stack.
"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\heller\workspace\helloworldcpp": Invalid argument."

Ich weiß nicht ob das wichtig ist, aber unter Problems wird auch die ganze Zeit ein warning angegeben:
"Error launching 'cygpath' command"

Hat jemand ne Idee?
Danke schonmal,

                      SuperSonik


----------



## blunznwurscht (11. Juni 2007)

Ich hole jetzt mal dieses alte Thema wieder hoch, weil ich gneu das selber Problem habe.
Kompilieren funktioniert wunderbar, aber bei den Problems erscheint:

Error launching 'cygpath' command

Hat jemand eine Idee, was geneu diese Meldung bedeuten soll bzw. wie man sie los wird?

Danke.

MfG
Blunzn


----------



## Schorsche (28. September 2007)

Hallo,

das Problem hatte ich heute auch. Und ich habe danach mal gegoogelt und habe in einem englischsprachigen Forum gelesen, dass es an dem Pfad liegt, wo das Projekt gespeichert ist. 
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\heller\workspace\helloworldcpp ist schon mal nicht gültig, da der Punkt zwischen helloworld und cpp fehlt, oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Aber anyway: Der Grund liegt an den Leerzeichen bei Dokumente und Einstellungen.
Wäre das ganze bei c:\heller\workspace\helloword.cpp abgespeichert geht es. Also zumindest bei mir!

Hoffe ich konnte helfen und wenn jemand eine bessere Möglichkeit hat, wäre ich sehr interessiert!


----------



## chris QN (15. März 2010)

Schorsche hat Recht, es liegt an den Leerzeichen im Pfad. Wenn keine Leerzeichen im Pfad sind läuft der Debugger problemlos.


----------



## Antoine Hugueney (12. April 2010)

Es war dasselbe mit mir, danke sehr für Ihren Tipp = kein Leerzeichen ist in Projektpfad gestatten.

A. Hugueney


----------

